# Install of Image Browser EX with SSD



## acetwo (Mar 11, 2014)

Just built a new computer and have a SSD for my boot drive with a regular drive for everything else. How can I get the Image Browser EX software to not install on my SSD? It does not give me an option on what drive to load to on the installation.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi acetwo.
Windows 7/8? If the installer won't give you a choice this probably means that it needs to install on the windows drive, it is my experience that trying to locate software where it doesn't want to be will usually cause problems.
I don't think it makes any difference that you are using an SSD as regards software location, only that you don't want it there because it is an SSD.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## acetwo (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. It seems that I have no choice. This is what I got from Canon support.

"Thank you for contacting Canon product support about changing the install location for your Canon software on your computer. The Canon software will only install on the primary drive of your computer. You can not change the location of the install, since to operate properly it needs to be installed in the default location."

I need to limit what goes on the SSD. It is only 250MB and Windows 7 takes up a quarter of the drive, but the 10sec. boot time is worth the aggravation.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi acetwo.
Please tell me you meant GB not MB, 250MB is tiny, windows wouldn't even fit on its own! I normally partition my drive down and leave windows no more than 100GB to run riot in as a primary partition, my own machine I think has about 60GB as I monitor closely what installs there and don't keep anything in my docs, my pics, etc due to it being too difficult to access MY files if the machine dies.

Not sure if windows can do its load balancing or write balancing or whatever it is that windows does with SSDs if you partition it, so taking control of the sace may not be good if you are using an SSD.

Cheers Graham



acetwo said:


> Thank you for your reply. It seems that I have no choice. This is what I got from Canon support.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Canon product support about changing the install location for your Canon software on your computer. The Canon software will only install on the primary drive of your computer. You can not change the location of the install, since to operate properly it needs to be installed in the default location."
> 
> I need to limit what goes on the SSD. It is only 250MB and Windows 7 takes up a quarter of the drive, but the 10sec. boot time is worth the aggravation.


----------



## acetwo (Mar 13, 2014)

I know...this is a Canon site but......
Yes, GB
You can redirect your Doc. Pic. etc. to another drive by right clicking the short cuts in the start menu and going to properties. Click on include folder. You will get the rest.

I like to use the Canon Software because it is so easy to down load items from the camera, everyone can do it. I my have to look into a better program. Image browser software has it's limitations.


----------

